

Airbnb Tech Talk: Instagram's Mike Krieger on scalability, android launch - zephyrnh
https://www.airbnb.com/meetups/adpwn49es-tech-talk-mike-krieger-of-instagram

======
mikeyk
Very excited to give this talk--if any of you have particular things you'd
like to see me address let me know and I'll see if I can fit it in.

~~~
seanmccann
I'd really like to hear about your process in choosing technologies to use.
Also about how you accomplished all of this with such a small team.

------
verelo
Any chance this is going to be recorded? I would really like to see this, but
i just cant be in SFO this week...

~~~
zephyrnh
Sorry for the late response - was looking into this, and unfortunately this
talk won't be streamed or recorded. We hope to record future tech talks, and
will make it clear whether or not they're recorded in the future (we have them
every two weeks).

------
benologist
Really hope you guys are streaming this.

------
sidwyn
Any ways you could stream this for non-US guys like me?

------
salimmadjd
I like to know about issues with doing image manipulation on Android. What
limitation did you face on the platform, and how you worked around it.

Also how much image compression you do on the client side (ios device) if any
to reduce bandwidth, etc.

------
biafra
Why is every attendee either Airbnb staff, host or member? Is that a
requirement to attend?

~~~
clizzin
I'm an Airbnb engineer, so I can shed some light on this question. :)

The answer is: No, being staff or a host is not a requirement to attend; the
guest list just happens to show a lot of staff and hosts near the top because
Airbnb engineers were the first to sign up for this meetup, and we're all
considered staff (and some of us appear as hosts because we also host on the
site). You do have to be an Airbnb member, but that's just in the sense that
you have to have an Airbnb account to RSVP for the meetup. Registration is
free, so it should be no hassle at all to sign up. Hope that helps, and hope
to see you there this Wednesday!

------
motti_s
I wonder why Google Chrome offers to translate this page from Malay...

